# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  Cryptocoryne lingua

## kirana1



----------


## kuching

My lingua never flowering.....I envy you. :Smile:

----------


## lorba

nico, whats the condition of your lingua?

Are they from farm or wild collected?

----------


## kirana1

I got the lingua from my friend and right now they are growing verywell in the green house

the more greenis is in the green house but the other one which are yellowis is outside the greeen house

----------


## kirana1

today i take a picture from crypto lingua seeds

----------


## benkho

pitcher plant?!

or did my eyes fool me?

does it flower/have the pitcher when grown in submerged form?

----------


## lorba

That's the so call fruit. When it burst open, there will be a lot of seeds.

My striolata fruited a few times after i added ADA multi-bottom recently, but i was lazy to take the pictures.

----------


## kirana1

ya , its similar wit my previous posting regarding the crypto albida. you can see the seeds and also the new plant growing

----------


## planted86

hi... will all Cryptocoryne species produce flower underwater??

----------


## lorba

> ya , its similar wit my previous posting regarding the crypto albida. you can see the seeds and also the new plant growing


too bad, i didnt get baby striolatas despite 2-3 times of fruiting.

planted86, depending on species, environmental condition, some will and some will not. Below are pictures from the wild.

----------


## kirana1

dear lorba

that is a striolata flower in wild ?

its nice flower

----------


## lorba

nico, its cordata v cordata habitat which i visited about 3yrs ago.

----------


## kirana1

some more picture of lingua

----------


## lorba

nico,

is it that you planted a lot or they had propagated?

----------


## kirana1

actually you can see that when i want to got the flower i should put the plant in a new plastic can and with a new soil media
but after that the plant will propagated by it self

if the already propagated and the nutrition is not enough, the leaf of the plant will be yellowis

----------


## tano_horcas

hi guys! what soil do you use?
i have my c. lingua almost a year, when i receive it, was in bad condition, now it have 4 leaves but the growing stop, when lose one leave grow other one but it no give me a runner.
Have you an idea why?
in first time i have in turba, sand and laterita, i renew the soil about a month. but the lingua not grow more.
i forgot, i have it emersed

----------

